# Crazy good WARRIOR CATS fan animation!!



## cyclopsreap (Jul 13, 2014)

If any of you are fans of the Warrior Cats book series about feral cats, (or you just happen to like cats!) check out this amazing fan-created trailer!

[video=youtube;jffkqzr0Dwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jffkqzr0Dwk[/video]

Usually Warrior Cats animations are pretty crap and low quality, but this one... Wow. It seems to be a collaboration between 20 or so animators.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 14, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling you are involved with this... I guess because this is the only post you've made. =P


----------

